# Cedar Key Visit



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I am going to be in Cedar Key from 12-11 to 12-17.
I would enjoy meeting fellow Microskiff members if it is convenient. I will be carrying a cell phone. 772...480...6805. My name is Frank Kapp.

I will be looking to buy property in that area as well.

Thanks and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

I also am a cedar key'er have a weekend home over there,i should be in the area the month of dec. i'll have my new skiff with me and i also keep a Hells Bay neptune there,,i'll see if i can get with you


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Brahma Island. I look forward to meeting you.

Frank_S
AKA Frank Kapp


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahh...Cedar Key...a quaint drinking town with a fishing problem.

Enjoy Frank.


----------



## ksteinen (Dec 2, 2012)

Last time I was in Cedar Key my cell phone was a no go.

Great clam chowder in a small place called Tony's

Enjoy


----------

